# Should I Combine Now



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

It's sometimes an odds game. Two weak hives that may not build up in time for winter season, or one stronger hive that has a better chance. I'd combine them, that way the combine might be strong enough to get some stores off of you upcoming fall flows. Kill all queen cells first, then do a newspaper combine, is the way I'd go.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks for confirming my thinking, Ray!
I just hope the existing queen gets off her butt and starts cranking out some eggs to build up for the flow.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

Ditto on RayMarler's advice, I am also in Georgia and you do have time for them to produce a queen, which would work if your hives were strong, since they are not I think your best chance to save your bees is to combine them. The reason your queen isn't laying well is most likely because the population is too low to take care of more larvae, I'm betting that after you combine and raise the number of bees your queen will suddenly start laying much better. May need to feed for a couple of weeks until the tall goldenrod shows up.


----------



## ericweller (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks Stan.
I have both hives in the same yard now and will combine them tomorrow morning. I assume the queenright hive will be the bottom box with an entrance and the queenless hive will be on top with no entrance. Is that correct?
Which hive actually chews through the newspaper? Or do both hives chew the paper, simultaneously?
Thanks again!


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes as Stan.Vick says, it takes bees to make more bees.
Both hives bees chew through the newspaper, makes a common task between both hives, helps them join together peacefully.


----------



## Ravenseye (Apr 2, 2006)

I would definitely combine now. It gives you time to keep an eye on things as we get closer to the fall / winter.


----------

